# Penny Lancaster and Rod Stewart - great news



## Jane D

I am delighted to hear that Penny Lancaster and Rod Stewart are expecting a second child.  Penny has been very open about wanting another baby and I do know from the media that they have been trying for some time. I remember a good few years ago she said she wanted more children and them about 18 months later saying that it was taking time.  I remember it all well as I was going thru tx at the time and I was worried she was having problems and  her baby plans articles back firing on her.  So many celebs say in the media they want a baby then 8 weeks later hey presto pregnant, so basically did interview when were very early on in pregnancy.  I admire her for admitting it has taken some time and not been easy.  There is no assumption or speculation as to whether she has had treatment, but however she got there doesnt matter. I appreciate it is a potential secondary infertility story so hope I have not offended anyone.  

Jane


----------



## H&amp;P

http://www.metro.co.uk/showbiz/840678-rod-stewart-and-penny-lancaster-open-up-about-turning-to-ivf

/links


----------



## karenanna

For those who are interested - pick up a copy of Hello



Flipper2 said:


> Hi Portia,
> just to let you know Penny and Rod gave their story to Hello so it's all in there, it was her 3rd attempt, twice in America and this time with ARGC and she does say that it was all down to Mr T.
> Will try to post tomorrow, I'm just so tired these days that by the time i finish work I'm not good for much else.
> Phill xx


----------



## Dixie chick

I saw on tv earlier this week that Penny Lancaster had high mercury levels in her body due to the large amount of fish she had been eating. She thought fish was a healthy food (which it is) but wasn't aware how much mercury could accumulate in her body over the years. They thought this could be contributing to their problems ttc so she underwent treatment to reduce the mercury, now they have their BFP!

The main advice is to avoid shark, swordfish and marlin, and to limit tuna. The links below have more info.
http://www.fda.gov/food/foodsafety/product-specificinformation/seafood/foodbornepathogenscontaminants/methylmercury/ucm115644.htm
http://www.eatwell.gov.uk/healthydiet/nutritionessentials/fishandshellfish/ (near the bottom)

So many things to think about when ttc! 

/links


----------



## MARPSJR

It needs more media people to come out and be honest about their battles with infertility - so well done them!  It shows what a painful thing infertility is.

Media perception is that you can have a baby at any age, with no problems or that IVF will cure it. The only thing I would say is that it continues to also give the idea that IVF can cure your infertility problems and well, as many of us know, it isnt a guarantee to success.  

But I will not know this couple for what they are doing which is great! I am just saying that the media still has a long way to go to turn around and give a realistic view of how hard and challenging dealing with fertility issues is.


----------



## H&amp;P

Mar - Agree totally, that is why I love Lisa Faulkners story as it is about the only celeb one where they had IVF and it didn't work so they moved onto adoption to get their longed for family.


----------



## Hollybags

Dixie chick said:


> I saw on tv earlier this week that Penny Lancaster had high mercury levels in her body due to the large amount of fish she had been eating. She thought fish was a healthy food (which it is) but wasn't aware how much mercury could accumulate in her body over the years. They thought this could be contributing to their problems ttc so she underwent treatment to reduce the mercury, now they have their BFP!
> 
> The main advice is to avoid shark, swordfish and marlin, and to limit tuna. The links below have more info.
> http://www.fda.gov/food/foodsafety/product-specificinformation/seafood/foodbornepathogenscontaminants/methylmercury/ucm115644.htm
> http://www.eatwell.gov.uk/healthydiet/nutritionessentials/fishandshellfish/ (near the bottom)
> 
> So many things to think about when ttc!


she's in Hello magazine saying she has problems with her thyroid, and had to be treated with steroids to suppress her immune system, so presumably there was an anti-thyroid antibody thing going in. Another great result for Mr Taranissi and ARGC though!


----------



## MrsMaguire

My MIL was talking about this as she'd read about the NK Cells and this story with Rod Stewart. 

It really is fantastic news, it does highlight that the NK Cells can be a really big problem. 

I think the only sort of bad thing to come from this is my MIL thinking that the immunes screening is something that most people get and its relatively cheap. She nearly died when I told her the basic tests were in the region of £2k, luckily most NK probs can be treated with steroids, but if you had further problems and needed stuff like repeat IVIGs and LIT you're looking at £5k onwards per cycle and till about 20 weeks gestation. 

xx


----------

